# Painting/Sheetrock repair/Texture



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>I'llpay areferral fee of 10% of the total price of the job to any member who refers someone to me & I get the work. For any PFF member who needs work done, I'llpay the 10% discount. 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

:bump


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

:bump


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gotta giveJim a bump for doing excellent work!


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

*Family coming for the holidays? Rooms need a fresh coat of paint before they come?*

*Give me a call!*


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

<H1 style="MARGIN: 0in -1in 0pt 0in"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="Z-INDEX: 1; POSITION: absolute; MARGIN-TOP: -18pt; WIDTH: 180pt; HEIGHT: 180pt; MARGIN-LEFT: 324pt" id=_x0000_s1026 type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:title="" src="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/Barbara/LOCALS~1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image001.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">_<o></o>_</H1><BR style="mso-ignore: vglayout" clear=all><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 36pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">_ Sanclemente Painting<o></o>_</H1><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -63pt" align=center>_<SPAN style="COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 22pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"> Ph: (850)934-1167 or (850)324-1112<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>_</H1><H1 style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -0.5in" align=center>_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 22pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Fax: (850)934-1167<o></o>_</H1><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoHeading9 align=center>*Jim Sanclemente*<H3 style="MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -1in" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">_Licensed Contractor<o></o>_</H3><H2 style="MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">_ <o></o>_</H2><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><H6 style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN-LEFT: -63pt" align=center>Commercial & Residential</H6><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -63pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'; COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Interior & Exterior Painting<o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -63pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'; COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Sheetrock Repairs<o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -63pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'; COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Sheetrock Texture Repairs<o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -63pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'; COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Rental Property Repairs<o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -63pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'; COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Real Estate closing repairs<o></o>*<P style="MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -0.5in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'; COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*<P style="MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -0.5in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'; COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -63pt" class=MsoHeading7 align=center>*Small jobs okay for this semi-retired licensed paint contractor*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -0.5in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'; COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*One room or entire house/building<o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -0.5in" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'; COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -0.5in" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Microsoft Sans Serif'; COLOR: #333399; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Quality Work at a Fair Price<o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in -0.75in 0pt -63pt" class=MsoHeading7 align=center>*19 Years in the Gulf Breeze area*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt -63pt" class=MsoHeading8 align=center>* References available*


----------

